# Fake death Brit turns up in Thailand!



## JamesFrench (May 17, 2010)

Crazy story in the Daily Mail ... British man fakes his own death with his wife after police in London start investigating him over a £43,000 fraud he used to fund his wife's boob job. Then he turns up in Bangkok 18 months later with a new wife! Anyone recognise this bloke Stephen Kellaway? Theres an email address at the end of the article for the reporter [email protected] if you know...
'Dead' man in breast op fraud turns up with a Thai bride | Mail Online


----------

